# Good charter in Key Largo or Islamorada?



## Polar7 (Aug 28, 2020)

Taking my wife down in mid April and she’s never ocean fished. Looking for a recommendation for a good all day charter for tuna/mahi/etc. Would like to spend part of the day fishing for grouper etc then do some trolling.

We’ll take a short half day charter first to let her get used to the big water, but those are all about the same in my experience. She’s been out on the Great Lakes and isn’t prone to getting sick.

Anyone have a favorite they’ve gone with?


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

I have had more fun with the big center console guys in general than the old sport fish boat guys.

You can also fall back to Florida Bay if it is howling with the center console boats.

The center consoles are a lot faster for chasing birds too.

If you can get the captain to split between the Mahi/Tuna and the wreck/reef in advance you will be fortunate… They like to do what they like to do… 

I had a place and my own boats in Islamorada for a while and the fishing can be superb. The weather too can be pretty good.. haha.. 

Have fun…


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Polar7 said:


> Taking my wife down in mid April and she’s never ocean fished. Looking for a recommendation for a good all day charter for tuna/mahi/etc. Would like to spend part of the day fishing for grouper etc then do some trolling.
> 
> We’ll take a short half day charter first to let her get used to the big water, but those are all about the same in my experience. She’s been out on the Great Lakes and isn’t prone to getting sick.
> 
> Anyone have a favorite they’ve gone with?


I've used Capt Skye several times and he's always put us on fish.





__





Blue Heaven Charter


Islamorada has some of the most exciting sport fishing in the tropics. Blue Heaven Charter provides you the best opportunities to catch what the Gulf Stream and reefs have to offer. Captain Skye Stanley and crew enjoy what they do and work hard to make certain your fishing adventure is a...



blueheavencharter.com





Just a heads up - I'm pretty sure the majority of grouper are closed on the Atlantic side during April. If you have your heart set on catching/keeping some grouper, you may want to consider taking your half day on the gulf side where grouper should be open (I'm not sure if that's feasible though as I don't know how far you have to go for grouper on that side.) Mutton snapper should be open on the Atlantic side during that time though if you want to do some bottom fishing before trolling. Just talk it over with the captain beforehand and I'm sure he'll come up with a plan to accommodate your wishes.


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

We are also heading down the first week of March. Im going to try and book something for yellowtail, I'll have my two young boys and wife so i don't want anything to extreme. Gonna have to give Give Capt. Skye a call. Thanks for posting Polar7, I'll let you know what we came up with.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

There are a lot of great captains at Bud n Mary's in Islamorada. Several have YouTube channels but if you don't follow or search them you can call fdown there for more info. My FIL has gone out of there with 4-5 different ones and never had a bad trip. They all seem to share information.


----------



## Polar7 (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

I book with No Fear every year for the past 7. They get it done period, located in Key Largo


----------



## Polar7 (Aug 28, 2020)

EZHOOPS said:


> I book with No Fear every year for the past 7. They get it done period, located in Key Largo


What type of fish you usually go after?


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Delph charters might be the best I’ve fished. Out of key west. Kind of snobby when he was young- but I suppose he has bragging rights being close with Stu Apte…. Couldn’t move my arms for days. Fly fishing for black fin tuna behind shrimp boats- 6 foot cudas, 40-50 lb crevalle, etc. caught fish until I was physically unable to do so.


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

Polar7 said:


> What type of fish you usually go after?


we've got a little bit of everything. 
sails, tuna, snapper, mahi, shark, whatever you want. just call and see whats running


----------

